# Orb Composer by Hexachord Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 4, 2018)

*Orb Composer by Hexachord Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/04/orb-composer-by-hexachord-review/

We are reviewing today Orb Composer from Hexachord. There are plenty of tools available that are helping producer and composer to come up with new ideas or in for the less complicated need getting an EDM producer much closer to the next song. Orb Composer is for the more experienced composer, and in reach for a producer with experiences.






Orb Composer Orchestra Template
Orb Composer is a standalone application that supports several DAWs. In your DAW you can drive the available instruments of choice and record the MIDI in the DAW as well. We review the Pro Version – Hexachord did send a review copy with no strings attached.

*Read Full Review here:*
*Orb Composer by Hexachord Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/04/orb-composer-by-hexachord-review/


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 4, 2018)

Maybe important to people who already had an eye on it for some time: prices actually dropped:

Artist now 149 €/Orb Composer Pro 399 €

Still lots of money but I am really impressed (got it as preorder and it really fullfills evrything it promises) and lots of devellopment and changes already had been made since first version so it is really on a good way.

Nice to see that review, I think it really gets to the core of it.


----------

